# من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟



## amali (12 يونيو 2007)

لوقا 1: 34-35 : (( فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟» فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ )) . ( ترجمة فاندايك ) 
ومعنى ذلك أن الحمل تمَّ عن طريقين : ( اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ ) ( وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ ) ، فهما إذن شيئان مختلفان وليسا متحدين.
فلو كان الروح القدس هو المتسبب في الحمل ، فلماذا يُنسَب إلى الله؟
ولو كان هناك إتحاد فعلى بين الأب والابن والروح القدس لا ينفصل طرفة عين ، فعلى ذلك يكون الابن ( الذى هو أيضاً الروح القدس ) هو الذى حبَّلَ أمَّه.

اذن من الذي من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*

يخبرنا الوحي عن السلام و البشارة بالحبل بالسيد المسيح له المجد ..... 



> ومعنى ذلك أن الحمل تمَّ عن طريقين : ( اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ ) ( وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ ) ، فهما إذن شيئان مختلفان وليسا متحدين.
> 
> فلو كان الروح القدس هو المتسبب في الحمل ، فلماذا يُنسَب إلى الله؟


 
الحبل تم بارادة الله الواحد 

و قد حلّ الروح القدس "روح الله القدوس" على مريم العذراء و بقوة العلي الذات الالهية و تجسد الابن في احشائها ..... حدث الحبل 

حلول الروح القدس و قوة العلي و التجسد لا يعني انفصال بل اتحاد في المشيئة بين الاقانيم  .... 

لكن يبقى الآب هو الآب و الابن هو الابن و الروح هو الروح ..... التمايز بين الاقانيم 

كالتمايز بين الروح و الجسد البشريين على سبيل المثال 





> ولو كان هناك إتحاد فعلى بين الأب والابن والروح القدس لا ينفصل طرفة عين ، فعلى ذلك يكون الابن ( الذى هو أيضاً الروح القدس ) هو الذى حبَّلَ أمَّه
> 
> اذن من الذي من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟


 
لم نفهم كيف وصلت الى الاستنتاج ان الابن هو الروح القدس .... 

لكن تبقى مشيئتهم واحدة  لانهم واحد


اما عبارة حبل امه ! فهي تبين مدى الرفض التام لاي محاولة للفهم ...... 

الابن حل في احشاء العذراء و اخذ منها جسدا بطريقة تختلف عن حبل باقي البشر


----------



## justin (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*

أظن أن الاجابة قد تمت
أين أنتم يا مسلمون​


----------



## Ramzi (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*

الرب يبارككم


----------



## amali (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*

شكرا لتواجدكم

يا استاذ ابن الشرق في تناقضات كثيرة في كلامك

لي عودة للتعقيب ان شاء الله


----------



## ابن الشرق (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*

*بانتظار التي تسميه (متناقضات) .... *


*و دمت بخير *


----------



## Basilius (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*

*من قال ان الابن هو الروح القدس ؟؟؟
خد بالك انت تتكلم عن الاقانيم ....واذا كان الجاهل اللذي تنقل منة قال باللفظ ( ان الابن هو الروح القدس ) 
فهو في قمة الجهل .... اقنوميا الابن ليس هو الروح القدس 
ولكن اللة هو الابن وهو الروح القدس ايضا 
فالفكر الناطق او العقل الناطق او الكلمة المعلنة الالهية ليست هي  روح اللة اقنوميا  
ولكن لاهوتيا و جوهريا هم واحد وهو اللة 
الموجود بذاتة اصل الوجود ( الاب ) الناطق بفكرة بحكمتة بكلمتة ( الابن )  و الحي بروحة ( الروح القدس )*


----------



## ضيف جديد (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*

لا أقول إلا 
"قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد"
فليجتمع المسيحيين ويحاولوا الوصول الى رب ليعبدوه 
ويحاولوا الاجابة على سؤال لن يستطيعوا ابداً الوصول الى إجابة له الى يوم القيامة وهو:
ماذا يكون المسيح عندهم ؟ هو الله ؟ أم هو ابن الله؟
فمنهم من يقول أنه الله ومنهم من يقول أنه ابن الله
فسبحان الله عما يصفون
تنزه الله الأحد عن كل نقص


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*

تبارك الله وتعااااالى عما يصفون .... لم يتخذ صاحبه ولا ولدااااا.....
فولاده عيسى هي معجزه تمت باراده الله تعالى وهذا لا يعني بانه ابن الله بل هو عبد الله اتاه الكتاب والحكمه .... وارسله نبيا يدعو الناس الى عباده الله وحده لا شريك له....
والعذراء مريم هي امه اصطفاها الله وكرمهاا على نساء زمانهااااا وجعلها واحده من اربع نساء كملن في الدنيا ما كمل غيرهن.... والروح القدس هو جبريل عليه السلام .... والرب هو الله الواحد الاحد الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد....




ايااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## amali (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*



ابن الشرق قال:


> يخبرنا الوحي عن السلام و البشارة بالحبل بالسيد المسيح له المجد .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الحبل تم بارادة الله الواحد 

ها انت يا استاذ قلتها بفمك

يعني ان الله سبحانه و تعالى قادر على كل شئ 

طب ليه اللف و الدوران دة كلو 

ليه الكلام اللي انت كاتبو كلو انا كان غرضي من الموضوع ان اسمع كلمة الحبل تم بارادة الله الواحد 

الحمد لله 

شفت يا استاذ لماذا قلت لك ردودك كلها تناقضات


----------



## amali (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *من قال ان الابن هو الروح القدس ؟؟؟
> خد بالك انت تتكلم عن الاقانيم ....واذا كان الجاهل اللذي تنقل منة قال باللفظ ( ان الابن هو الروح القدس )
> فهو في قمة الجهل .... اقنوميا الابن ليس هو الروح القدس
> ولكن اللة هو الابن وهو الروح القدس ايضا
> ...



يا استاذ اب ايه و ابن ايه 

لماذا تعقدون انفسكم 

بلاش فلسفة كثير 

ان الله سبحانه و تعالى لم يلد ولم يولد

و المسيح عليه السلام بعثه الله سبحانه و تعالى نبيا


----------



## ابن الشرق (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*



> الحبل تم بارادة الله الواحد
> 
> ها انت يا استاذ قلتها بفمك
> 
> ...


 


*أين التناقض الذي تتحدثين عنه ؟*
*دائما توحين بالتناقض في ردودنا و لم نجده *

* المشكلة ليست في ردودنا *

*المشكلة في طريقتك الجدالية التي تتجاوز الردود و لا تعرف التواصل في الحوار *

*الحوار مبني على التواصل في النقاش لا طرح الفكرة فقط و اجبار الناس على اعتناقها بلا فهم*



*بالنسبة للموضوع *

*نعم الحبل تم بارادة الله الواحد لان مشيئتهم و ارداتهم واحدة لانهم واحد *

*لكن الفعل مختلف عن الارادة ...... صحيح ؟ *

*ارجو التأني في قراءة الردود مرة اخرى *


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*

آآآآآآ
ماذا يعني ذلك؟ أن الله خرج من فرج امرأة ؟


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*



anass 357 قال:


> آآآآآآ
> ماذا يعني ذلك؟ أن الله خرج من فرج امرأة ؟


 
طبعا لا, فالله غير محدود ليسكن رحم امرأة
اذا كان هذا ما فهمته من اجوبتنا في هذا الموضوع, فأدعوك الى اعادة قرأءة الموضوع لانك لم تفهم شيئا من ردودنا
سلام و نعمة


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*



My Rock قال:


> طبعا لا, فالله غير محدود ليسكن رحم امرأة
> اذا كان هذا ما فهمته من اجوبتنا في هذا الموضوع, فأدعوك الى اعادة قرأءة الموضوع لانك لم تفهم شيئا من ردودنا
> سلام و نعمة



إذن فكيف تم الحبل ؟
وكيف ولد المسيح؟ إبن الله
والبعض يعتبره الله
هذا ما فهمته


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*



anass 357 قال:


> إذن فكيف تم الحبل ؟
> وكيف ولد المسيح؟ إبن الله
> والبعض يعتبره الله
> هذا ما فهمته


 
هل هذا ما فهمته؟!

حملت مريم بالروح القدس
المسيح ابن الله لا يعني انه ولد بسبب علاقة بين الله و امرأة, بل ابن الله تعني الانبثاق, فنحن نقول ابن الرافدين و ابن النيل, فهل تعني ان ابن الرافدين تعني ان والده تزوج من دجلة و الفرات ام نفس الشئ مع النيل؟ بالطبع, فمالعنى هنا للمصدر و هذا ما نقصده بأبن الله, اي كلمة الله اي الله نفسه
سلام و نعمة


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*



My Rock قال:


> هل هذا ما فهمته؟!
> 
> حملت مريم بالروح القدس
> المسيح ابن الله لا يعني انه ولد بسبب علاقة بين الله و امرأة, بل ابن الله تعني الانبثاق, فنحن نقول ابن الرافدين و ابن النيل, فهل تعني ان ابن الرافدين تعني ان والده تزوج من دجلة و الفرات ام نفس الشئ مع النيل؟ بالطبع, فمالعنى هنا للمصدر و هذا ما نقصده بأبن الله, اي كلمة الله اي الله نفسه
> سلام و نعمة



لكن هل تعرف كيف ولد شخص المسيح؟؟؟
لا أتحدث عن علاقة جنسية أو ما شابه فأنا إذاً أكفر بالقرآن
هذا ما أريد فهمه ناهيك عن الانبثاق أو أي شيء
المسيح ابن الله هل خرج من فرج امرأة أم لا؟


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*



anass 357 قال:


> لكن هل تعرف كيف ولد شخص المسيح؟؟؟
> لا أتحدث عن علاقة جنسية أو ما شابه فأنا إذاً أكفر بالقرآن
> هذا ما أريد فهمه ناهيك عن الانبثاق أو أي شيء
> المسيح ابن الله هل خرج من فرج امرأة أم لا؟


 
الجسد فقط هو الذي خرج, اي الجسد الذي تجسد فيه الله, اما الله ولاهوته فهو لم يخرج من فرج امرأة , بكل كائن قبل كل شئ


----------



## anass 357 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*



My Rock قال:


> الجسد فقط هو الذي خرج, اي الجسد الذي تجسد فيه الله, اما الله ولاهوته فهو لم يخرج من فرج امرأة , بكل كائن قبل كل شئ



أي أن الله كان جسداً ثم تحول إلاها 
يا سبحان الله
اللهم زدني علماً
شكراً


----------



## عبد الحميد (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*

كهكهكههكه
تقولون إن المسيح إبن الله
والله سبحانه وتعالى يقول
قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤا أحد
أنا أعطيتك دليلا بأن الله ليس لديه ولد أعطني أنت أيها الذكي المسيحي بأن الله لديه ولد وإن لم ترد بدليل فأنت نذل امام الجميع


----------



## ابن الشرق (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*

p]





> أي أن الله كان جسداً ثم تحول إلاها
> يا سبحان الله
> اللهم زدني علماً
> شكراً


 
من قال هذا ؟؟

كما وضحنا ان السيد المسيح له طبيعة الهية كاملة و انسانية كاملة 

و جسد السيد المسيح هو الذي خرج من رحم السيد العذراء


----------



## peace_86 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*

هم يتعمدون بتكرار الأسئلة حتى يظن القاريء بأننا نتخلط في ردودنا ..
لكن الحقيقة أننا نجيب على اسئلتهم بشفافية وببساطة كي يفهم المسلم علينا ..
ومع ذلك وجدنا منهم إستهزاءاً

لكن أن أجبنا بطريقة مسيحية بحتة : يقولون أننا "متفلسفين" ..

لا ندري إلى الآن كيف نجيب على اسئلتهم ؟
بطريقة مسيحية أم بطريقة إسلامية؟


----------



## anass 357 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*

أي أن الذي خرج كان دون روح
ميتاً
واحمدوا الله انه لم يدفن


----------



## anass 357 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*



peace_86 قال:


> هم يتعمدون بتكرار الأسئلة حتى يظن القاريء بأننا نتخلط في ردودنا ..
> لكن الحقيقة أننا نجيب على اسئلتهم بشفافية وببساطة كي يفهم المسلم علينا ..
> ومع ذلك وجدنا منهم إستهزاءاً
> 
> ...



إذن أرنا هذه الأجوبة المتكررة


----------



## ابن الشرق (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*



anass 357 قال:


> أي أن الذي خرج كان دون روح
> ميتاً
> واحمدوا الله انه لم يدفن


 


الله لا يحده اي شيئ و لا كل العالم و لا الكون 

و دوما وضحنا ان الطبيعة اللاهوتية متحدة بالطبيعة الانسانية للسيد المسيح بلا امتزاج او اختلاط او بلبلة

و اللاهوت موجود في مكان 



اتمنى ان تكون المعلومة قد وصلت


----------



## anass 357 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> الله لا يحده اي شيئ و لا كل العالم و لا الكون
> 
> و دوما وضحنا ان الطبيعة اللاهوتية متحدة بالطبيعة الانسانية للسيد المسيح بلا امتزاج او اختلاط او بلبلة
> 
> ...



الطبيعة اللاهوتية متحدة بالطبيعة الإنسانية للسيد المسيح
منذ و لادته!
أي أنه خرج من فرج امرأة مع الجسد
لكن الجسد والروح الإلهية منفصلة
عجيب فلماذا لا يبعث الله رسولاً آخراً دون أن يلبس جسم إنسان؟


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*



anass 357 قال:


> عجيب فلماذا لا يبعث الله رسولاً آخراً دون أن يلبس جسم إنسان؟


 
رجاءا لا تخرج عن الموضوع يا صديقي
السؤال هنا عن حمل مريم و ردينا عليه, فبلاش نط لاسئلة اخرى
سؤالك نفسه نرحب بالرد عليه لكن في موضوع منفصل
سلام و نعمة


----------



## anass 357 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*



My Rock قال:


> رجاءا لا تخرج عن الموضوع يا صديقي
> السؤال هنا عن حمل مريم و ردينا عليه, فبلاش نط لاسئلة اخرى
> سؤالك نفسه نرحب بالرد عليه لكن في موضوع منفصل
> سلام و نعمة



إن شاء الله
وشكراً على التنبيه


----------



## i m muslima (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*

السلام عليكم رحمة الله

لحد الان لم اعرف كيف حبلت السيدة مريم؟؟

وبمن كانت تؤمن السيدة مريم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و كل الناس اللي كانو قبل المسيح عليه السلام بمن كانو يؤمنون؟؟؟​


----------



## My Rock (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*



i m muslima قال:


> السلام عليكم رحمة الله​
> 
> لحد الان لم اعرف كيف حبلت السيدة مريم؟؟​
> 
> وبمن كانت تؤمن السيدة مريم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و كل الناس اللي كانو قبل المسيح عليه السلام بمن كانو يؤمنون؟؟؟​


 
اتيتي في اخر الموضوع لتعلني عدم فهمك دون قرأءة؟
راجعي الموضوع و ستفهمين ان السيدة مريم حلبت بالروح القدس


----------



## i m muslima (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*

يا استاذ انا قريت الردود

لكن ما فهمت مش عارفة عقلي مش متقبلها

انتم تتقبلونها لانكم تؤمنون بان المسيح الاها 

لكن نحن لا نؤمن بان المسيح الاها

عشان كدة فكرة ان السيدة مريم حبلت بروح القدس مش عاوزة تدخل دماغنا


----------



## My Rock (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*



i m muslima قال:


> يا استاذ انا قريت الردود
> 
> لكن ما فهمت مش عارفة عقلي مش متقبلها
> 
> ...


 
لم يجبرك احد على الاقتناع بالجواب
انت سألتي و نحن اجبنا الاجابة الصادقة
اذا لم تفهمي الاجابة, فهذا ليس معناه اننا لم نجاوب على سؤالك
سلام و نعمة


----------



## i m muslima (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*

يا استاذ ولا واحد فاهم 

يعني اقصد ان تفسيركم غير منطقي 

افهمت؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*



i m muslima قال:


> يا استاذ ولا واحد فاهم
> 
> يعني اقصد ان تفسيركم غير منطقي
> 
> افهمت؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
لا اله الا المسيح
اجبنا على السؤال من ضمن الكتاب المقدس
اذا لم تفهميه و اذا اعتبرتيه غير منطقي لا يعني اننا لم نجيب على السؤال
رجاءا بلا تكرار و ردود بلا محتوى


----------



## anass 357 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم ال*



ابن الشرق قال:


> p]
> 
> من قال هذا ؟؟
> 
> ...



أنتم من قال ذلك في أناجيلكم

عيسى هو الله ههه

وبما أن جسد المسيح هو الذي خرج من فرج العذراء

فإن ذلك الوقت الذي كان الله في المسيح أصله كان من فرج امرءة  

ليس لأني مسلم أقول ذلك ولكني أعرف قصة إلهكم كاااملة و كما تزعمون أنتم


----------



## ابن الشرق (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذى حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟*

*تعرف او لا تعرف ... *

*انت سألت و اخذت الاجابة *


*السيد المسيح له المجد ولد من العذراء ... *

*و اتحاد الطبيعتين لا يعني وجود الله في مكان معين لان الله لا يحده اي شيئ *


*و قلنا لك مرارا  الاهوت لا يحده مكان او زمان ... *


*و ايماننا بالكامل هو مستوحى من الكتاب المقدس كله*




> أنتم من قال ذلك في أناجيلكم
> 
> عيسى هو الله ههه


 

* الرجاء .... عدل اسلوبك في المرة القادمة *


----------

